
Ask HN: When to Use Matplotlib, Seaborn or GGplot for Python Plotting? - cqcn1991
There are a lot of libraries for Scipy plotting, and I&#x27;m getting a bit confused. I want to know, when should I use which one?<p>I have read a very good discussion (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbpython.com&#x2F;visualization-tools-1.html), but I still want to know more.
======
brudgers
I'd use the one I was most familiar with.

